# Squirrel dogs



## kreekhunter (Jan 28, 2018)

What's the going price on a squirrel dog that is already trained ready to hit the woods?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 28, 2018)

Finished dog prices are all over the place. I have seen them go as high as 3 grand on a regular basis !! Search squirrel dogs, fiest, curs etc on facebook. A lot of dogs there, also sqdog dot com. A started dog will go anywhere from 400 up !!


----------



## kreekhunter (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok thanks. I used to Coon hunt but got out of it about 2 yrs ago but I still like a good tree dog. I've seen Coon dog prices go from 400-10k for some really good dogs. I figured squirrel dogs was about the same way but a lil cheaper.


----------



## kreekhunter (Jan 28, 2018)

I see a bunch of people hunt 2 dogs do you really need 2 or just 1 good 1?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 28, 2018)

2 good ones are ok if one don't depend on the other. If they will split tree. One or the other are subject to depend on the other to do the work. Everyone will have a different opinion I suppose. Taking a pup with a older dog a few times can help it, but I wouldn't make it a habit, just like I wouldn't put a pup on a hung up skwerl more than a few times. Then they start thinking they should be able to see it when they go to the tree. Just a few of my opinions mind ya.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 28, 2018)

Squirrel dogs have gotten popular lately. People definitely paying coondog prices for some of them. 3 grand should get you a nice one but anything under a thousand is gonna have it's problems or be a prospect.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 29, 2018)

they will be a lot cheaper in a month or 2. Kinda like screen doors in the wintertime.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 29, 2018)

yep. Sqwerl dogs will be cheaper in April.  The guys figure out that they can't hunt 6 dogs like they need to and will thin the herd.

Having said that... 6 week pup ~200  6month pup that acts sqwerly ~$400,  pup that will tree on its own ~800.  a finished dog, that will go and hunt, stay with the tree, and have the meat????  ~1500 to 10k  I have seen them priced everywhere on the board.

sqdog.com is a great resource.  They have a meeting in Alabama every June or July.  There are always pups there for sale, and you will meet the nicest group of people you can imagine.


----------



## kreekhunter (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok thanks fellas. I think I'll wait till June or July. I'm really wanting one that's doing it with other dogs and ready to be singled out. Or just according to the price in the summer a finished dog.


----------

